# List fun things to do with your wife/husband that won't cost a dime.



## Snowman

I'm looking for fun things to do with your wife/husband _that don't cost a time._ Weather it be at home or going out and doing something. Of course the cost of gas when going out will happen. I'm looking forward to your suggestions from the 10+ Club. :smthumbup:

- Snowman


----------



## Frgvn

1. Make up the bed together.
2. Make Breakfast together.
3. Wash the dishes together.
4. Take out the trash together.
5. Sweep the floor together.
6. Mop the floor together.
7. Vacuum the carpets together.
8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


----------



## humpty dumpty

go for a late evening walk round a local park together ,
Stay in bed all day together, 
Have a candle lit bath together, 
give each other a massarge,
cuddle up and watch a film together,
Listen and dance to your fav music,
have fun making a list of what you like in bed and then swap !! 
have fun


----------



## Earthmother1970

Pack a picnic and go to the park. Act a bit like kids again, and swing on the swings, feed the birds any leftover sandwich crusts. 
( okay, you have to pay for the food, but you need to eat anyway?)


Go for a long walk at sunset - make sure you hold hands 

Recreate High School prom night in your own home...get all dressed up, put on some slow music and waltz the evening away - sort of sappy, but sweet 

Make your wife breakfast in bed...make enough for you both and have a lazy morning in bed.

Check out your local community center or library for a fun, free classs or activity that you might both enjoy - new, common interests are good.


----------



## reidqa

Us,

Its flea markets totally into victorian era.

Endless miles of walking.


----------



## justean

sex in remote areas.


----------



## Snowman

Great ideas thus far! Thx.


----------



## makingmymarriagework

We take turns cooking for eachother. One night he'll cook and serve me dinner in bed, another night I'll do it.


----------



## Jooky

My wife and I are poor. What's been fun for us:
1. Walks together, with or without the dog.
2. Cooking together.
3. Investigating new ideas separately, then discussing our conclusions together. We've been coming up with a lot of things to research and discuss in this political/economic climate...
4. We tried writing together, but that didn't work. I have written for her many times and that is fun for me and her.
5. An idea we were going to try, right before she left me: Vibrating underwear for her. Not free, but if you use them frequently enough, the per-use charge is very small. *grin* I hope I get a chance to test this out...
6. Hidden object games for the PC. Sure, they're not free, unless you look in the "right" places.
7. Watching free shows on Hulu.com. We don't have a TV, but we like John Stewart.
8. Shopping together and making it an adventure not a chore.

Huh. I should put more thought into this...

Good topic. Thanks.


----------



## Amplexor

We:

Play backgammon
Play gin rummy 
Board games (Not Monopoly or Risk, we are both too brutal about winning) 
Practice ball room dancing
Play, “what would we do if we won the lottery?”
Dream and plan home projects
Cuddle on the couch with a good movie
Gardening and landscaping
Enjoy a fire, music and conversation on a snowy evening.
Go to our kids sporting, academic or dramatic events together


----------



## Lavender

*Kiss & Snuggle

I recently asked my Husband to Put my make -up on me & he did.. all dark colors and he did my hair all Krazy but was very fun to see the outcome of someone else doing it in sillyness!


Sing.. Karaoke 

wash each others cars..

your own created Marriage Trivia.

Camp out in your own backyard.. just the two of you

learn to play an instrument together

suntan together

hmmmmm.. Plant a garden of flowers or food... seeds very cheap.. Need to think about this for myself even more..


----------



## recent_cloud

going together to a clothing store and choose items for my girlfriend to try on

doing crossword puzzles together

cooking together and then

eating in bed

taking turns reading to one another

and last, if you're feeling particularly energetic:

playing frisbee in the nude


----------



## JustYakkin

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


:rofl: Good one!!


----------



## Amplexor

recent_cloud said:


> and last, if you're feeling particularly energetic:
> 
> playing frisbee in the nude


Just watch out for the rose bushes.


----------



## sunnyday7

These are such wonderful ideas. Most of you all sound like you all really enjoy and have a lot of fun with your mates  obviously thats why you married them, but it's nice to see that people really do get along and what I marriage could and should be. I really enjoyed reading this thread :smthumbup:


----------



## leluronlilcupid

race to drink a "Naked Juice" and get naked :smthumbup:


----------



## sunnyday7

recent_cloud said:


> going together to a clothing store and choose items for my girlfriend to try on
> 
> doing crossword puzzles together
> 
> taking turns reading to one another


These are my favorite


----------



## octobher

some things we do:

- play board games and cards 
- we have a tv date every single night on the couch, i lay on hubby and he rubs my feet 
- picnic dates
- feeding ducks at the lake 
- sitting on the porch drinking coffee watching the moon or the sunrise
- hubby always takes me outside when it starts to rain just to kiss me
- take the trash out together (it is about 1/2 a block to our bin)
- go on a walk
- lay in bed while we take turns reading out loud from a book or magazine
- talk about our dream house
- talk about what we want to do when we are older and retired...where we want to live, etc.
- get out the kids paints and paint together in candlelight
- candlelight dessert or coffee after the kids are in bed
- hubby might draw me a bath and wash my back and give me a neck massage while we chat about whatever
- truth or dare 
- pillow fights 
- breakfast in bed
- well...sex
- water fights
- we play some computer games together
- go to a secondhand bookstore to just look around
- cook together 
- go to the gym together (ours is free)
- send each other text messages all day long
- he plays guitar, i write lyrics and sing
- find local concerts and park in the parking lot to listen if we like the band but don't want to shell the bucks out for the tickets 


i am sure there is a ton more, hubby and are inseparable still after 12 1/2 years of marriage and being together since we were 12. outside of him going to work we are always glued to each other and can't stand it if we are apart for more than an hour. bad huh lol


----------



## swedish

great thread...and some great ideas 

play tennis (free at the local high school, park)
fishing in a local lake (ok I sit in the sun and read)
bike ride
walk around the neighborhood and look at the different backyard designs
go to local fests...free concerts in the park
free movies in the park
my h created a night club at home...we got dressed up..put in sinatra...well, the hors d'euves and champagne were not free


----------



## SFladybug

I like the one about cleaning together

All your ideas have inspired me to think about this again. Here's a list of what we have or what I would like to do:

Afterwards (the cleaning), take a shower together.
Walk the dogs and enjoy them being so enthusiastic.
Write down your romantic ideas for an imaginary vacation and read it to each other.
Dress up and dance in the living room, if you are in the mood, do a strip tease.
Cuddletime.
Sit on the front porch and talk about the day while the sun sets.
Play frisbee (not so sure I want to do that in the nude).
Play tennis (who cares if your'e any good)
Ride bikes to a local outdoor cafe and sit outside sipping your water (or if you are in the mood to splurge, buy a coffee)
Go window shopping at night (all the stores a closed so no fear of spending money, plus it quieter).
:scratchhead: I'll have to keep thinking....this is a damn short list.


----------



## jivey

A night with no kids at home <--- free
A nice warm shower together <---- not so free
Change bedding w/ sateen sheets <---- free- wedding present
A Bottle of Magic Shell chocolate flavor <--- $1.29 after coupon
A great night of sex and excitement and memories <--- Priceless

:rofl: :smthumbup::smcowboy:


----------



## themrs

Things we do together:

Play scrabble
Make a cake together
Play wheel of fortune or Jeopardy on PS3
Watch a game show together
Read books separately then discuss them (book club for 2)
Look at old pictures of each other from before you were married and tell each other stories
text each other sexy messages and jokes


----------



## joevn

make out
give her a massage
a pedicure
watch a dvd movie together
read her a love letter


----------



## christyg22

Tell an untold story about your childhood or family history to each other. I love listening to my husband and I think he likes mine too.  Also we go to the hills and hike around (gas) or watch a movie together at home that we already own.


----------



## momtobe

Some of these things have already been said, but they are fun and help you connect better none the less.

Walking the dog together.

Hide and Seek with or with out the kids. (Can be inside or out, although evening outside in the backyard is much more fun and your neighbors will never know how nuts you are J/K)

Another variation is to play hide and seek or Tag (adults only) inside with blindfolds on. 

Make up silly rules and silly consequences if the rules are broken.

Look up a new recipe in a cookbook or online and cook it together.

Feed each other food while cooking and smear it on your spouses face.

Have a food fight while cooking dinner.

Clean up the mess from the food fight together.

Stage a pillow fight in the living room during the commercials of your fav show. 

Take a shower together (Can lead to more adult fun later)

Talk about nonsense or take turns telling each other jokes.

Wrestle with your kids together on the floor. 

Play a board game but make up your own rules for the game as you play.

Take turns reading a book (that you both are interested in) to each other.

Turn on your favorite song and dance with your spouse. (It's okay if you don't know how, you can always close the curtains)

Sing a love song to your spouse. (Sometimes a drink beforehand might improve singing skills)

Put on a silly hat and dance with your spouse. 

Play a video game together and and set up silly rules for the other person to do if they win/lose.

This may not be for everyone, but my hubby and I will jump out and randomly scare each other every now and then. We both get a kick out of it 'cuz we are just big kids lol.

Go to the local park and walk around. (With or without kids/dog)

Race bikes around the neighborhood or park.

Come home and cuddle together. It is always fun and since it doesn't cost anything, it can be done as often as you wish. 

Love like you just met and live like you are going to die tommorow. Life is a gift and should be cherished, not ignored.

Be blessed.


----------



## Philipe

1) Not so free, but car rides
2) Walks, more free
3) Play a good coop video game
4) Practically molest our cats
5) I like a good cup of coffee, with some munchies
6) Get drunk off wine, not free, but it can be preeeeeetty cheap
7) Wrestle for something ridiculous
8) We're learning to play chess
9) Sing over-passionately in the car, to Phil Collins 

I also really liked some of your guy's ideas - 

-Learn an instrument together, I play guitar, but I would love to learn the cello, and my wife says she would love to learn it with me, we could do some cool duets ^_^.


----------



## Loving Husband

Anything without the kids would be great. Thats all I need. I could clean the house if I had no kids and enjoy myself.


----------



## swedish

Philipe,

You had me 'til the cat molesting :scratchhead:


----------



## Philipe

@swedish

Lol, I simply meant that we pamper our cats too much. 

Tyr, the youngest, loves to cuddle with us while we're getting ready to go to sleep, and has certainly become spoiled from our excessive petting and belly rubbing.


----------



## Pandakiss

dress nice and walk through the mall or best buy with the agreement of no spending only bring about 10 d if you have a foot feitsh shoe shopping no spending walk through a park sit there and listen to music and have a simple picnic stuff from home local sight see do open house tours museums arent free go on off beat days some are cheap check papers for free admit with purh go places during off season not free but cheap h and i used to do early on before kids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teach Me

Go to the Mall
Foster a pet like kittens or puppies, they supply the food, all you have to do is care for them until they are ready for a home. Check your Local Humane Society.

Watch Boats if you live near a river or lake.
Look for shells if you live near a beach

Go see your Grand Parents, or visit a family member you haven't seen in awhile

Organize your home, start with one room and straighten it up, if you have anything of value but you don't want or need it, have a Yard Sale, or donate...

Test Drive very expensive vehicles, have you ever wanted to see how that Jaguar drives, or that Brand New CTS-V, how about a Corvette?? Put on some nice clothes, and go for a ride!

Look for 4 leaf Clovers
Building Snowmen, or sledding!
Volunteering


----------



## MsLonely

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


LOL my husband would prefer watching tv by himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LVS

Interesting topic


----------



## Amberwaves

We watched the entire HBO Rome series together in the evening when the kids went to bed. And we stay up talking about it. We're both intrigued by Roman history. We discuss other history as well, such as Egyptian and English history.

We have the 13 year old watch the younger and take an hour long walk on a Saturday. This time of the year, Fall is a really beautiful time.

The main thing for us is finding things to do that's free or low-cost that we can do; it's hard when you have kids. I haven't hired a babysitter for years, some times I wait until my mother is in town. I want us to build memories together.


----------



## Mrs.G

Sex is free! Unless you count the cost of birth control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chefmaster

Wine tasting usually ends up bringing you to a place you've never seen up close with lots of new things to do and see.

There's one practically every weekend somewhere close by, no matter where I've lived.

Google wine tasting city/state.

Before you leave for the wine tasting, Google free things to do in city/state.


----------



## LuvMyH

Snuggle up and watch It's a Wonderful Life together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WHADAJOKE

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


have you maybe tried 
vacuming the laundry? or throwing the carpet in the washer maybe sweeping the trash and taking out the floor, there is even mopping breakfast and hanging the dishes together :rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog

Driving off a cliff.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

*Things we have done together that doesn't cost a dime*..

Rides bikes together

Take a romantic walk in the country hand in hand

Pick berries together - those pies afterwards are good motivators

Watch movies together in each others arms - my husband is always up for my chick flicks. 

Get a blanket out on a hot summer day, lay it out under a shade tree, read a book together , get frisky, just watch nonone else is around

Take a bubble bath together, lather each other up, add some candles at night around the tub.... a shower is always fun too !!

We almost did this once, but didn't take the opportunity, I could kick myself now, but we had a bunch of wet mud accumulate in one small portion of our yard after alot of rain (we have NO neighbors & completely hidden from the road), we could have covered ourselves in mud & sprayed each other with the hose after . Maybe next year!

Plant a garden together

Go to the Beach, walk along the shore hand in hand 

Put on some music-- dance

Make a Movie Maker Video of the 2 of you, your life together, scanning memorable pictures, add your favorite love song & play it back- you will be moved to tears quite possibly. Windows Live Movie Maker 2011

Look at Photo albums together, reminisce old friends, good times, the crazy things we did. 

Go here Reviews of Hotels, Flights and Vacation Rentals - TripAdvisor Plan a vacation together. 

Get out the lingerie, do an Erotic Photo Shoot!

Make a homemade meal, turn the lights out, serve a candle light dinner .

Cook breakfast in lingerie & heels - allways sets the mood.

Wives, be daring... give a teasing lap dance. 

Have friends over -throw a Bonfire, get out the hot dogs, marshmellows . 

If you have a Projector, hang a while blanket (we made a screen) and watch movies outside at night -under the stars. 

If you have a Telescope somewhere, dig it out & look at the stars together 

Play a Board game (we like scrabble), play with the kids ... my daughter loves "Apples to Apples". Play Cards (we like Kinasta)

If totally alone & want some spice... play a Sex board game - we have this one Amazon.com: Lover's Choice Discover Your Lover Game: Health & Personal Care 

Take turns messaging each other from head to toe with body lotion or oil, they have peppermint foot lotion too for a sweet foot massage. Any kind of touching is sheer pleasure -who doesn't want to be pampered. 

Go to this site together & take some of these crazy tests they offer - here is 2 fun ones ... 

******* | Take The Brutally Honest Personality Test

******* | Take The Lover Style Profile Test


----------



## Alice748

Us,

Its flea markets totally into victorian era.

Endless miles of walking.


----------



## romantic_guy

There is a group we like called "Over The Rhine" and they sing a song entitled "Let's Spend The Day in Bed." The lyrics talk about all the things to do at home on a lazy day in bed. Great song!! We are going to do that someday.

One thing we do is have a "B&B day. We live in a romantic town with boutiques and antique shops so we will act as if we are at a B&B and have a romantic day. I must admit this is hard because of all of the things crying to be done around the house.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina

Go for a walk together and talk.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Lovemaking, feeding each other whatever fruit is in the fridge, walks, cuddling, kissing, conversation.


----------



## heartsbeating

Philipe said:


> 9) Sing over-passionately in the car, to Phil Collins


I know this is an old post but this made me giggle.

We had an impromptu "air drum" battle the other morning to Genesis. It was too funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

We are an outdoorsy athletic type couple, so we really enjoy hiking, biking, jogging, etc. Sometimes we just sit indoors, enjoy some wine and listen to a cd or two. (Anything from Prince to Def Lepard is game). We're also artists and cherish creative time... Although I usually catch up on my art while he's meditating.

We sound like a bunch of hippies. lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FormerlyCareFree

My husband and I are a very active couple. We love strolls, hiking, and country drives. But our favorite is bedtime, because we get to be close together, all legs crossed over each other, either reading, studying or watching netflix. 

One thing that my husband loves to do is make breakfast for us each and every morning. He's been doing it now for 3 years and he still gets a kick out of it. lol


----------



## alphapuppy

1. We have this book called "The Ultimate Guide to a Sensuous Honeymoon" which has 30 tear-out suggestions of sexy surprises for your spouse. Some (most?) of them are things you have perhaps tried before, but the surprise aspect makes them fun again! Okay, it's not free, but it's, like, really inexpensive. There are copies on Amazon for like $1. Don't be deterred by the one-star review. I completely disagree with its jadedness even though the suggestions weren't that novel to me, either. It's all about your attitude toward them.

2. Massage. Foot soak/scrub/massage is fun and different.

3. Have a no laughing contest. 

4. Have a fitness race or a contest! Loser has to cook bacon for the winner! Great for your fitness ...except for the bacon!

5. Boudoir photo shoot! Think classy, not compromising.

6. Three-legged race, just like the family picnic relay. It's great when you have a fight! It's more fun somewhere with other pedestrians because who doesn't love strangers doing something weird and fun? Plus it's all metaphorical and stuff.

7. Drag your mattress into the TV room and watch episodes of a show you like on Netflix or DVD or something. Just fall asleep in front of it. It's nice to have a change of scenery.


----------



## alphapuppy

Lavender said:


> *Kiss & Snuggle
> 
> I recently asked my Husband to Put my make -up on me & he did.. all dark colors and he did my hair all Krazy but was very fun to see the outcome of someone else doing it in sillyness!


We did that too and it was fun! He did a great job and I just had to trust him to not gouge my eye out with the liner pencil!


----------



## heartsbeating

Paint! I don't know if this has already been mentioned but basic art supplies are minimal cost. Pick up some small canvases and paint together  ....hang them up in your home afterwards.


----------



## heartsbeating

Jooky said:


> 4. We tried writing together, but that didn't work. I have written for her many times and that is fun for me and her.


We used to do this...we'd write one or two sentences each, then pass the paper over to the other person to continue the story. I found a couple of these stories recently, and I do see his sentences turned to sex pretty quickly lol. They are racy stories.


----------



## jgayle01

I don't think I saw this suggestion...EXERCISE!! If you're fit, it's easy. If you're not fit, it's funny (and could be the start of something!) Then afterwards take a shower and make love (if you're not already sleepy or sore!)


----------



## The Gottman Institute

A good hike or walk through a park is always great. Exercising or reading together is also another free option.


----------



## EleGirl

Play the game 1000 questions.

Get a book of conversation starters or search for them on the internet. Using the book/list person A either choses a question from the book/list or makes one up and asks it of person B. Person B answers the question. Then person A answers the question. Now person B asks a question and person A answers followed by person B. And so it goes back and forth. 

I’ve done with my husband and with my kids. It has led to many hours of good conversation and humor.

Here’s a short list of sample questions. Each question is followed by “And how do you feel about that?” AHDYFAT?



1.	If you were God for a day, what would you do? AHDYFAT?
2.	If you could be the parent of one famous person, who would you want it to be and why? AHDYFAT?
3.	What was the last thing you regret buying? AHDYFAT?
4.	If you had a chance to bring one person back from the dead, who would it be and why? AHDYFAT?
5.	What three things you regret not learning to do? AHDYFAT?
6.	If you had a crystal ball that could tell you the truth about any one thing you wished to know about yourself, life, the future, or anything else, what would you want to know? AHDYFAT?
7.	What's worse... having expectations that are too high, or having no expectations at all? AHDYFAT?
8.	How do you know when you're in love? AHDYFAT?
9.	What is the most important invention or innovation that has happened during your life-time? AHDYFAT?
10.	How would you spend your ideal day? AHDYFAT?
11.	What, if anything, is too serious to be joked about? AHDYFAT?
12.	What three adjectives might other people use to describe your personality? AHDYFAT?
13.	Who would you choose to be shipwrecked on a desert island with? AHDYFAT?
14.	What is your idea of a perfect romantic evening? AHDYFAT?
15.	If you were to be remembered for one thing, what would you like it to be? AHDYFAT?
16.	If you were guaranteed honest responses to any three questions, whom would you question, and what would you ask them? AHDYFAT?
17.	If you saw someone shoplifting, what would you do? AHDYFAT? AHDYFAT?
18.	Is there anything you would willingly give your life for? AHDYFAT? AHDYFAT?
19.	If you could re-live a day of your life again, which would it be and why? AHDYFAT?
20.	If you could be invisible for a day, what would you do? AHDYFAT? AHDYFAT?
21.	If you could store up only one hour’s worth of memory in your mind, which hour of our marriage would you want to remember? AHDYFAT?
22.	If you could have witnessed any biblical event, which one would you choose? AHDYFAT?
23.	When do you feel most loved? AHDYFAT?
24.	Which strengths in your life bring you the greatest satisfaction? AHDYFAT?
25.	What is the best way for me to encourage you? AHDYFAT?
26.	What time of day is best for us to talk? AHDYFAT?
27.	If we could just drop what we’re doing and go do something fun, what would it be? AHDYFAT?
28.	What is one of the most adventurous things you’ve ever done? AHDYFAT?
29.	In your opinion, what makes a great parent? AHDYFAT?
30.	What are five essential values we want our children to embrace above all others? AHDYFAT?
31.	What can we do as a couple to change the world in which we live? AHDYFAT?
32.	What goals would you like us to accomplish in our marriage in the next year? … five years? … ten years ? AHDYFAT?
33.	What is your earliest memory? AHDYFAT?
34.	If you could live in any other time period, past or future, what period would you choose? Why? AHDYFAT?
35.	What movie or television program have you seen in the last year that you wish all your friends could see? AHDYFAT?
36.	If someone gave you enough money to start a business of your own, what kind of business would you start? AHDYFAT?
37.	If you didn’t have to worry about making a living, what would you most like to do for the rest of your life? AHDYFAT?
38.	When making decisions, do you put more trust in facts or in feelings? Are you pleased with most of your decisions? AHDYFAT?
39.	What do you consider to be your greatest strengths? Your greatest weaknesses? AHDYFAT?
40.	What would you most like people to remember you for after you die? AHDYFAT?
41.	What are the five things you are most thankful for in your life right now? What are some of the things you do to show this thankfulness? AHDYFAT?
42.	Whose marriage do you most consider to be a model marriage? What is it about their marriage that you most admire? AHDYFAT?
43.	Has there been a time in the past year or two when God seemed especially real or close to you? If so, explain. AHDYFAT?


----------



## EleGirl

OH... and I forget... a good old pillow fight.

Or paint each other with edible paints... then lick each other clean


----------



## livelaughlovenow

Love this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeff/BC

Carol and I play dress-up a lot. I'll just leave some ridiculously sexy outfit out on the bed for her to wear. Then we'll go about our day (inside)... perhaps she'll paint and I'll work on web sites. But suddenly normal activities are punctuated by much leering and pawing and whatnot... it's very bonding for us.


----------



## The Lurker

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


Those sound kinda like chores, not fun things


----------



## Gaia

The Lurker said:


> Those sound kinda like chores, not fun things


lmao:lol::lol:


----------



## Gaia

I sent this poem to my hubby's phone a few minutes ago.

When Day turns to Night


I will fall into darkness
fall away from the light
falling, falling so deeply,
when day turns to night
The darkness is good,
it makes my heart take flight,
because his arms are around me,
when day turns to night
the night is erotic,
dark dampers the sight,
doesnt matter with him there,
when day turns to night
It's time to let go,
dont think about what might
lose all inhibitions,
when day turns to night
one day when we marry
my heart will soar like a kite,
for he will forever be with me,
when day turns to night


----------



## Coffee Amore

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


:rofl:

Funny, but we actually do these together sometimes and doing such mundane tasks with another person makes the task seem less mundane.


----------



## CrazyVixen

My boyfriend loves loves loves it when I read to him. 
I read the entire Black Dagger Brotherhood series to him. (It's a supernatural book about vampires and de-souled humans. Amazing story-line and hot sex scenes and lot's of fighting) Might wanna check it out.
We also cook together or he sits in the kitchen with me while I cook.
We love swimming and since it's summer we have been swimming a lot! Great way to stay in shape and can be very romantic. Bring along some wine and a picnic.
We also play video games together. This can be great fun for couples if you are into it. Let's you be fun and competitive with each other.
Oh and exercising together! He enjoys watching my yoga poses. Hah.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Jousting, assuming you already own horses and lances.


----------



## Little Bird

1. Workout together - or sometimes if he's gone for a run early in the morning, I'll make sure I'm doing yoga in some tight clothes in the living room when he returns 

2. Shower/baths together. We shower together most mornings - saves having to wait 20 mins for the hot water to return (or maybe that's just an excuse?)

3. We play slap-hand during the advert breaks on TV. Fun for me because he only ever 'taps', but it's hell for him because I get a bit competitive...

4. Cook dinner together and try new foods. One time was slightly awful though (he made this sauce but it tasted SO BAD.. My God.. it was just bad... and he put it all over the chicken!!)

5. Watching films! We both like action/thrillers... and it's especially funny trying to frighten the daylights out of eachother afterwards  

6. I've managed to rope him into photography, so we're always taking fun pictures of eachother (some probably never for public consumption...)

7.'The Book'.... we have a 'book' that we use for our complaints to one another haha... You know, the whole 'I wish you'd wash up your dishes!' blah blah... sometimes it just has to be said, but when you have the chance to write a note about it, there's the opportunity to be funny and light hearted and makes you think about the other person instead of blowing your top. Anyway, 'The Book' has now also become a place for jokes and ridiculous notes 

8. As I said, I'm really into yoga (gotta be healthy and look good for my man!!!) .... some weekend mornings he joins me and lets me (attempt to) teach him some moves. Doesn't always turn out right (he's so damn stiff....... cough....)

9. We don't have a great deal of disposable income at the moment (saving up!!) so we like to go down to the nice big department stores and sit on fancy furniture, point out all the ridiculous things we'd buy if we could... then we go back to our apartment and it feels really 'homey'. Then we screw eachother 

10. My man loves to draw and he's so good at it! So sometimes I'll 'sit' for him while he draws me or something... He always flatters me though (one time I was sick, probably looked like a giant green troll, but he drew me so beautifully... it's nice to feel like he sees me that way even when I'm all gross and infected with sickness haha)

11. Ladies... take your man lingerie shopping with you!!! My husband LOVED it. Picked up his own basket and started putting all kinds of crap in it hahaha. The sales person had this ridiculous grin on her face the whole time (as did I!) ... Wasn't so fun having to put thing back because we couldn't afford it... but he said it didn't matter "cuz I'd rip it all off you in a second, anyway babe"  BUT I did model what we did buy when we got home.

12. Making lists.... hahaha, not really, but I need to go find him now and do something fun


----------



## Runs like Dog

We have an Ag Extension down here. Basically a free arboretum. Always good for a walking stroll. 

Some universities have free things like planetariums, primate research centers...


----------



## chocolatechipcookie

Go fishing, right poems for each other, lots of things to do at the park, sexy time, massage, campfire in the back yard with smores, or just blankets watching the stars and keeping each other warm, think naught and have sex in the car in the garage, wash the car together in your bathing suits, watch the first movie you watched together while snuggling with popcorn, dig out your wedding vowels and read them together, look at old photographs together, read a sexual romance together and read the naughty parts out loud to one another, water balloon fight, right each other a letter that can only be opened Saturday of every weekend so there is always a surprise.


----------



## chocolatechipcookie

Do the cleaning list but only in the nude together. I don't think that list will get done.


----------



## Juicer

At least twice a week, we would give each other a massage. Helped relax my muscles after hard workouts, and helped her relax after days of work. 
Last year when it was getting really hot, like 100+ degrees on days, we would take turns cooling eachother down by rubbing some ice on each other. 
After Halloween, we ate the left over candy off of each other. 
Every once in a while, she would give me a shave. It took her a few times to get proficient at it, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. 



chocolatechipcookie said:


> Do the cleaning list but only in the nude together. I don't think that list will get done.


That sounds...AWESOME


----------



## dabdab1000

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


Would this be more fun for the man or thw woman, lol


----------



## heavensangel

1. Walks with or without our dog
2. Cook meals together 
3. Play Pool in his Mancave
4. Bonfires in the backyard
4. Dancing under the stars on our open deck
5. Hiking - last one was 11 mi round trip; next time we plan to stay at the remote lodge located on the top of the mountain. 
6. Riding our motorcycle - this one is my favorite - no matter where we go or for how long - only two of us can ride it. He likes it as it's one of the only ways he can legitimately be between my legs in public without causing a scene. Lol!!
7. For our anniversary in Aug. he made reservations for us to have a private candlelight dinner on our deck - we got all dressed up, he grilled us dinner (before he got dressed of course), served me drinks. It was so romantic and sweet! I loved it! 
8. Bubble baths 
9. We take all our showers together when he's home (he travels for work). 
10. Yard/house work 
11. Home projects 
12. Antiquing (mostly window shopping)
13. Riding our 4 wheeler
14. Bible Studies

To name a few; there are so many more........


----------



## Caribbean Man

We play word games on her ipad together all the time. We have these " tournaments " running.

Also she has a little vegetable garden.
We lways work on it together .


----------



## missymrs80

Caribbean Man said:


> We play word games on her ipad together all the time. We have these " tournaments " running.
> 
> Also she has a little vegetable garden.
> We lways work on it together .


Boyyyyyy honey....we have a full on organic fruit and veg garden. The startup of it cost a pretty penny!


----------



## missymrs80

Have sex. But like a full on sex session that last for hours if not all day. Good weekend....totally free.


----------



## Riverside MFT

*Inexpensive at-home date ideas*

I published the following on my blog at At Home Inexpesive Date Ideas

Continued courting (dating) is one of the essential elements to a happy marriage. Think about it. How essential was dating before you and your spouse got married. I would venture to say that most people would not be married had they not dated each other. Dating allows a couple to put life's stresses on hold and simply focus on each other and the relationship. Key items of a date include:

A. It is planned.

B. Kids are not present. Talking about your kids is a great thing to do on a date, but trying to keep your kids calm while in a restaurant for example distracts a couple from interacting with each other.

C. It involves some sort of positive communication.

D. It is together.

After marriage continued courtship can often be a challenge because of children, finances, or other situations. The following is a list of things couples can do at home for little money and without having to try to find a babysitter. Most of these ideas can be done after putting the kids to bed (or early in the morning before they wake up). Keep in mind that a date is planned. Two couch potatoes watching TV together does not constitute a date. As you read this, please comment and add any ideas you might have for an inexpensive, at-home date.

1. Watch a movie together.

2. Play board games together.

3. Play video or computer games together.

4. Have a dance party.

5. Go for a walk around the outside of your house or backyard.

6. Plan a vacation for just the two of you. You've always wanted to go to Europe, but don't have the finances to do so? That doesn't mean you can't still plan your vacation together.

7. Order take-out, put the kids to bed, set up a romantic setting inside or out, and have a romantic dinner.

7a. Have a romantic breakfast before the kids get up.

8. Plan a home remodel project. Don't have the money? See #6.

9. Make cookies and deliver them to neighbors.

10. Make love. If this is going to be considered a date, there needs to be more creativity and planning than just simply getting in bed together. Make love in a different room of the house, use different positions, use lingerie. Make it different. Make it fun.

11. Have a paper airplane contest.

12. Work in your garden. Or if you don't have money to start your garden -- plan your garden.

13. Read a book together.

14. Write an article together.

15. Compile family history/genealogy.

16. Exercise together. You can exercise without leaving your home such as watching work-out videos, or running outside your house.

17. One person I knew who didn't have any money helped his wife put the kids to bed and then went and sat on their roof, had some otter-pops, and just talked with each other.

18. Watch the sunset/sunrise together.

19. Take an online course together.

20. Finger paint with edible paint (different colored pudding).

21. Blog together.

22. Work on a piece of art (painting, pottery, etc.) together.

23. Play laser tag inside your house.

24. Set up your own miniature golf course inside your house.

25. Organize family photos.

26. Scrapbook together.

27. Go through this list, add some of your own ideas, and scratch off ideas that don't fit you.

28. Recreate your first date (this might take some creativity).

29. Write down the story of how you met and read it to each other.

30. Write a letter to a family member, friend, someone serving in the military, etc.

31. Cook a fun meal together.

32. Pick up a fun desert at a place you've never eaten before and share it together (The Cheesecake Factory has 30+ different types of Cheescakes)

33. Read your favorite children's books to each other.

34. Have a bad poetry night (pick a topic and spend 2 mintues writing a poem--as silly, sappy or bad as you can make it).


----------



## anotherguy

Frgvn said:


> 1. Make up the bed together.
> 2. Make Breakfast together.
> 3. Wash the dishes together.
> 4. Take out the trash together.
> 5. Sweep the floor together.
> 6. Mop the floor together.
> 7. Vacuum the carpets together.
> 8. Put the laundry in the washing machine together.
> 9. Dry and pack up the dishes together.
> 10. Hang the laundry on the line together.


laugh.

'choreplay'.


----------



## Nomads

WOW, it's an old post but it is fun. Thank you for such a empowering question.

Here are my lists (with my hubby) or ex boyfriend ;
1. Spending time in bed, sleeping the whole days (adding some snuggling would be heaven).
2. Giving each other massages (This is my fav.)
3. Riding bicycle (as we live in Asia now), back then in USA we packed beers, juice for me and get into the woods riding 4wheeler
4. Jogging
5. Go to the park (where we live nearby the ocean there is free entry park). Drink green coconuts (yumiiiii).
6. Watch TV/movie at home (esp. comedy, good laugh, happy and healthy)
7. See fire works at the end of the year at the piers
8. Play monopoly (cards etc.)
9. Gardening together (love this, especially when there are fruits/veggies to be harvest/picked)
10. Cooking together (I can't let my husband for some reasons but did this before with my ex boyfriend) - I'm trying to point out, what is fun for us doesn't mean going to be fun for majority people. Please, consider your partner, choose activity that he/she is willing to do so and goes well with their personality.

Have fun everyone


----------



## StargateFan

Watch the movie Fun with **** and Jane. Lots of profitable ideas there. I never saw the remake with Jim Carry but the old one with George Seagel and Jane Fonda was good. Sure to add some spice and excitement to your marriage. :smthumbup:


----------



## Caribbean Man

Staring into each other's eyes...

Ok, just kidding!
But sometimes we spend time hanging around and telling each other stupid jokes and riddles.


----------



## pkumar

1.watch a nice romantic movie on a dvd. 
2.Go for morning or evening walks together.
3. Play games like badminton or some indoor game together.
4. Go together for window shopping


----------



## husbandfool

1. go to sleep
2. wash the dishes
3. pay bills
4. kick the dog
5. yell at the kids


----------

